# Dell PowerEdge R300 X3323



## bebemiku (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

I just got this beauty ... Dell PowerEdge R300 X3323
What version of FreeBSD do you suggest to install on it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

You could have guessed it yourself but why not try the latest?


----------



## bebemiku (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't make myself understood. I mean should I put amd64 version or something else?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have 4GB or more then I would suggest going for amd64. If not, stick to i386.


----------



## bebemiku (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will go on amd64 as currently I have 2GB but soon it will be with 8GB.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 22, 2010)

bebemiku said:
			
		

> I just got this beauty ... Dell PowerEdge R300 X3323
> What version of FreeBSD do you suggest to install on it?


I have 2 of those with X3363 CPUs and one with an X5470. I agree - they're very nice machines, with a couple caveats:


The built-in bge network ports don't support jumbo frames.
The DRAC 5 card (if you have it) is a little twitchy under FreeBSD - I went to serial console ports for most things.
The PERC card (if you have it) works in FreeBSD, but management tools are pretty sparse. And you get "mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0xNN" messages every now and again.

I'm running 8-STABLE amd64 on mine.


----------

